# ICS .232 Leak Help



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok guys I'm finally on the Ice Cream Sandwich Leak .232 but I need some help. I noticed when I rebooted my phone after I made a safestrap backup (no custom roms whatsoever) and my phone started it said

```
<br />
Android is Upgrading.<br />
Starting Applications<br />
```
This is still way after I had installed ICS on my bionic. Don't know if it affects anything but it is rather annoying. Also some slow downs occur and seems to be a known issue but I don't know what to do to solve it. And also been trying to install Angry Birds but it says "Insufficient Storage Space" which is annoying I was thinking of doing a factory reset but before I do so would like to know some of your opinions and ideas. I do have a safestrap backup and backups of my apps on Titanium Backup. Thanks


----------



## arie_crent (May 14, 2012)

Try to Wipe the phone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok. I'll try and do that later. Just making sure. Thanks!


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok guys before I do a factory reset and stuff can I flash GApps using Safestrap 2.11 on the non-safe side? I'm thinking I can't flash zips on the non-safe side but I was wondering if I could flash it instead of having to FXZ to stock 905 then back to ICS 232 then flash GApps. Thanks


----------

